# What Do you Use Your Wheeler For?



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Was wondering what everyone uses there 4 wheelers for besides hunting and fishing. I can honestly say that ours has been used more for yardwork, hauling downed trees in 8 foot sections, working up soil. Was even considering getting a snow plow for it but was wondering if anyone has damaged there machines using them. Our machine is a 600 grizzly and so far im pleased with it. Hope it provides years of good service and many hunting and fishing trips.

Grizzly.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing (Nov 7, 2002)

i use mine for ice fishing yardwork and snowplowing i have a 2002 arctic cat i love it, for a 250 it has a lot of power


----------



## Prime Time (Feb 24, 2003)

I just bought a 2003 rancher and plan on using it mostly for hunting and ice fishing. I removed some down trees with it in april and it did a great job. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I had a yamaha 350 bigbear 4x4. it was a '99 I can honestly say i never really needed the 4x4. I used it in Hillsdale at my property once. I hunt some woods across the street and used it just to ride around over there. I sold it and bought a new '03 400 bigbear last week and LOVE THIS MACHINE. It rides so much better than the 4x4. I only have 7 miles on it right now(break-in period) but I am looking forward to taking it up to Oscoda for the summer to ride trails. You watch...I'm gonna be wishin' for that 4x4 soon...


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

My favorite use with suzuki 500 4x4 is draging the grocery's back to camp.

But i have used it for every thing on the property.


----------

